# Sweet, creamy, and smooth?



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

From my extensive use of the search function it seems that the Hoyo De Monterrey line would fit this description. XXX describes these as having an "almost dessert like sweetness."

Are there any other cuban cigars that you feel might fit this profile?

SB


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

The Monte #2 for me was definately creamy and smooth...not sure about the sweet...but no doubt creamy and smooth.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I actually think the SCDLH line fits this description.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

Cohiba Esplendidos. I haven't tried a whole lot though either.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Definitely the Por Larranaga PC. Even more so than any Hoyo I've had.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that the Quai d'Orsay line does as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Monte #4 .

If this cigar has at least two years on it, this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

moon said:


> The Monte #2 for me was definately creamy and smooth...not sure about the sweet...but no doubt creamy and smooth.


:tpd: Was my impression too. Reminds me I need to restock


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmmmm. Monte #4 and #2. Two of the most inconsistent cigars in production from what I've read. I'd love both of these to be on my "wife annoyance list" but I'm a little apprehensive due to the inconsistency. Is this still the case?


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well it depends on what you want. 

There are many types of "sweet" flavors. Fruity sweet, "beany" sweet, tangy sweet, caramely sweet, woody sweet. 
There are also many subjective interpretations of "smooth". ERdM cigars are easily referred to as "smooth" as they are not overloaded with tannins or nicotine. Hoyo cigars fall into the "smooth" catagory for the same reason. Aged cigars are often referred to as smooth because they have lost their bite. The point is, this is a subjective question on many, many levels. 

IME, I think El Rey del Mundo Coronas de Luxe or Choix Supreme fits your description best. 

They have a dessert-like sweet flavor that is more like a sinfully good food than the other sweet cigars. RJ, Monte, Cohiba, Trini, Boli, Hoyo & Ramon Allones are all cigars with sweet elements but they are sweeter in ways that are not as close to a food IMO.

They also have a creamyness that shows itself best after some years of rest that reminds of true cream; not nec the generic term that is often thrown out there when a cigar is easygoing. It's so creamy that it's almost liquid in your mouth. Think of a cup-o-tea with milk or coffee with real cream instead of a substitute. Plus, the creamy flavors lend themselves well to a bready flavor that seems to be saturated in it.

The smoothness, again, is exemplified in this marca due to it's lack of overwhelming strength. Just right, IMO

So, if I have told you anything, go experience stuff for yourself, or... save yourself the trouble & just trust me! LOL! enjoy


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Though I was nodding my head along with the other recommendatoins, I've gotta go with Kurt Design1 on this....
Keep in mind I have had only a handful of ERDM Choix Supreme...but my experiences echos his....
like a coffee with a whole lotta milk and just a little spice for interest. If all Choix taste like this batch, then it is officially my favorite "different from my usual" smoke...along with HU Conn #1.

Mine were alll smoked at about 1-1.5 yrs of age and still had essentially zero harshness....maybe I just had a lucky batch as there are some here that really dislike this cigar.

Good call Kurt Design1


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

I was very impressed with the San Cristobal that I was gifted by Virtual Smitty. It changed through vanilla and caramel, with a nice bonus buzzy feeling at the end.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

ERDM Choixe Supreme with a couple of years in them fits this description.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Ermo said:


> Definitely the Por Larranaga PC. Even more so than any Hoyo I've had.


I think i'll second this


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

Punch Punch with some age are very creamy and smooth.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Quai D'Orsay Gran Coronas pretty much fit that description for me. The flavor almost reminds my of an almond Creamsicle:dr. Now I've got to go dig one out of the humidor.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Cool I got mentioned in a thread LOL

Glad you liked my description of the HDM line. IMO, no other brand can really be summed up in this broad manner, I've definitely found specific vitola's which fall into this category though.

Trini Reyes falls into this category of sweet and creamy and smooth. However its with a different type than the Hoyo's. IMO, the HDM line varies between degrees of sweetness and definitely more of a dessert type experience. The Reyes tends to fall more into the creamy category with a lighter flavor but excellent none-the-less.

Also for a different type of dessert I suggest the SLR PC's. They have a doughy flavor with strong cinnamon flavors that to me are just excellent. Thick chewy smoke just billows out of these babies. A personal favorite.

Also have to agree with the PLPC's, a lighter sweeter type of flavoring. Another one that doesn't get much mention is the JL #1. Not as sweet or as creamy as the above listed smokes but one that I think deserves to get mentioned as well.

XXX


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

Some of the Trinidad Robusto Extra's I've had were too creamy for my liking .. but you might like them!

Just my :2


----------



## nem (Aug 2, 2006)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> Cohiba Esplendidos. I haven't tried a whole lot though either.


I've only had a few Esplendidos, but from my limited experience, I'd have to second kanobie's recommendation.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

SLR Series A is nice creamy smooth smoke. 

For me anyway........


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Glad you liked my description of the HDM line. IMO, no other brand can really be summed up in this broad manner, I've definitely found specific vitola's which fall into this category though.
> XXX


How well does the Petit Robusto fit this description?


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Definitely the Por Larranaga PC. Even more so than any Hoyo I've had.


:tpd:

The Monte #5 is close too.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

burninator said:


> How well does the Petit Robusto fit this description?


Well IMO, the PR is somewhat of the black sheep of the HDM family. The taste/flavor profile is not really what I would call Hoyo De Monterey in nature but it has its moments.

I think that the PR does have a light mild profile but that it is nothing like most of the rest of the Hoyo line. More one-noted and less flavorful. I would love to see how they are in a couple years as I think they might open up a bit but right now its light floral notes with a slight nut type flavor. Its ok, just nothing special at the moment.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm... I think of the H. Upmann Coronas Major as smooth and sweet, too. Am I "off" here? 

~d.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe my pallet is all Effed up, but when you guys are mentioning montes are u talking about aged ones? Cuz i never get that creamy from any montes i have, but again my montes dont really have any age on them, except my especials. I get that that sweet, creamy taste from the ERdM line especially the Gran Coronas and the Choix Supreme, the Trinidad Fundadores, and the Juan Lopez #2s. Damn now i need a cigar! :dr


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

zemekone said:


> Maybe my pallet is all Effed up, but when you guys are mentioning montes are u talking about aged ones? Cuz i never get that creamy from any montes i have, but again my montes dont really have any age on them, except my especials. I get that that sweet, creamy taste from the ERdM line especially the Gran Coronas and the Choix Supreme, the Trinidad Fundadores, and the Juan Lopez #2s. Damn now i need a cigar! :dr


I guess it just depends on the crop Gerry. Most of the recent Monte 2's I've had were just kind of blah... however I split a box of 03's with Coppertop quite awhile back and they were just PACKED with creamy cocoa flavor. Amazing smoke for such a young vintage. I actually ordered another box of 03's before the fire in the hopes that I would get another winner. I did and they were amazing!!! Unfortunately, they were HERF'd up by my house with only 2 cigars having been smoked out of the box...... sad.

If I see any more GKO 03's rolling around, you can bet your sweet lingerie wearing ass I'm going to snap 'em up


----------



## JohnP (Apr 11, 2005)

For me it would be HDM DC or JL #1. Monte's would be honorable mention.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

rafael gonzales extra (corona gorda) a mild smooth creamy cigar with a decidely sweet taste.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sancho Panza coronas have a nice sweet taste to me. Had a Monte #3 from 1998 the other day and it was very creamy and sweet. Por Lar. pc's are sweet and creamy to me also.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im not a big fan of the HdM line so far,except the DC..It is a pretty good cigar young..I havent had an aged one before but im sure it prolly would lose some of its flavor since its so smooth now...I cant imagine it getting any better..The short robs and the epi2 just seem to be very spicey and bitter to me young but should improve..im gonna smoke another epi2 just to see if it has improved since i havent touched them in 6 months or so..I hope they are cuz the construction on HdM's are so consistant..Im with Gerry on the MC line...Not much sweetness there for me either, more tobaccoey, especially aged stuff.. and the For that sweet,creamy cookie dough taste, i like the H.Upman super coronas and Party Luci's...Hmmmmmm:dr Now i need a cigar also Dustin..lol.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Um- you guys may laugh at me---but the PSD4 that Dustin gifted me from 02 had a very honey based taste to it. It was very mild, smooth, had that honey taste as well as a caramel taste (mostly on the finish)-not sure on creamy- but sweet and smooth- absolutely.

The problem is -everyone refers to these as Spicy...i didnt get that.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Please don't hate me for bringing this up in the Habanos Lounge but if you like creamy and smooth you should check out the RP OWR Corojo Toro. I think this cigar will meet the profile you are talking about. Just another cigar to add to the arsenal. My :2 .

Sorry for the NC talk in the ISOM Palace. I still love you ISOM's but am an equal opportunity pusher.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

SCdLH El Morro fits the bill.
Very noticeable sweetness to it.


----------

